# Cabinet Humidifer Question



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

First, I have really enjoyed the advice that everyone here gives us noobs. This is a great place to "hang out" and learn. I have looked and can't find an answer to my specific question, so here it goes. My son(16) and I are doing a father son project by building a cabinet humidor. We found an antique china cabinet, that was converted to a gun cabinet, and now a humidor:smile: So, after we gutted the inside, and have a good coat of sealer we are in the process of insulating before the spanish cedar is placed in. It measures 42 inches high by 22 inches wide and 12 inches deep. I get that that is approximately 6.5 cubic feet. We will probably go with 3 glass shelves, plus the bottom for boxes. We will use cedar cigar boxes on the shelves. My question is, the size seems to be right on the cusp of what size humidifer to use. For example the Oasis XL Plus or the next size up. Is it better to go a little bigger than is required or should I stay with a smaller size? Or would the XL II Commercial one be better? And, should I add auxilary fans to start, or wait and add later? Any advice on any humidifer would be appreciated.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

Unless there are holes in the glass shelves you will likely have issues with air movement. Most people on here use humidity beads instead of active units in cabinets/wineadors, it would be cheaper and you could put them in a few places in the cabinet for more consistent humidity


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Rick! That sounds like an awesome project! Be sure to post some photos when you are done so we can all drool over it. I usually recommend that when in doubt, go larger with an electronic humidifier so I would go with the XL II. I would also hold off on the fans until you decide whether or not you really need them.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Cigars>Rs said:


> Unless there are holes in the glass shelves you will likely have issues with air movement. Most people on here use humidity beads instead of active units in cabinets/wineadors, it would be cheaper and you could put them in a few places in the cabinet for more consistent humidity


Thanks for the input. I did notice alot of folk seemed to tout beads more than the units. The shelves themselves would not be "snug" so I figured air would circulate pretty good. I may consider beads, though. I figured that size the unit was better. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> Hi Rick! That sounds like an awesome project! Be sure to post some photos when you are done so we can all drool over it. I usually recommend that when in doubt, go larger with an electronic humidifier so I would go with the XL II. I would also hold off on the fans until you decide whether or not you really need them.


Thanks. I'm not very handy, so no drooling will be done! But, the fellowship is priceless. I will provide a few shots when it's done though. Thanks, my gut instinct was the bigger one as well.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

rbelcastro said:


> Thanks. I'm not very handy, so no drooling will be done! But, the fellowship is priceless. I will provide a few shots when it's done though. Thanks, my gut instinct was the bigger one as well.


It doesn't matter if you are handy or not. A home-made humidor is a thing of beauty, you get mad props for even trying!


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> It doesn't matter if you are handy or not. A home-made humidor is a thing of beauty, you get mad props for even trying!


Thanks Kayla. I try!


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

As far as beads vs electronic units go, the electronic units are only as accurate as their humidity sensor, whereas beads are as accurate as the laws of electrodynamics and quantum mechanics.
Personally, for something as large as 6.5 cu ft, I would distribute beads throughout the different levels of the humidor. Use the space the electronic unit would take to store a couple extra boxes.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> As far as beads vs electronic units go, the electronic units are only as accurate as their humidity sensor, whereas beads are as accurate as the laws of electrodynamics and quantum mechanics.
> Personally, for something as large as 6.5 cu ft, I would distribute beads throughout the different levels of the humidor. Use the space the electronic unit would take to store a couple extra boxes.


Thanks. So it appears that the beads have it! I am guessing two pounds of beads would suffice? 1/2 pound on each shelf perhaps?


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

What I like to do is keep a medium tube for every 25-50 cello-free sticks, but your distribution is also more than appropriate. In the end it boils down to how you want to arrange things for a more pleasing appearance. Get building so we can see pictures of the final product!


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> What I like to do is keep a medium tube for every 25-50 cello-free sticks, but your distribution is also more than appropriate. In the end it boils down to how you want to arrange things for a more pleasing appearance. Get building so we can see pictures of the final product!


Just waiting on the Spanish Ceader to arrive. Perhaps I'll put a progress picture up tomorrow. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

The interior dimensions of my cabinet are 24"x26"x30". The outside is bigger because of legs, tabletop, etc.

I use the Avallo Accumonitor 10-20, and I could not be happier. I have had it just over a year now, and it has worked flawlessly. I refilled the canisters last week, and I just now have opened my second gallon of distilled water. Thats right 1 gallon of water in a year. I attribute this to the fan timer, keeping the air moving.

I could not be happier with my accumonitor.

If you have any questions about it. Let me know.

Jake


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi ,
Some of you asked for picture of my progress. Whether or not you meant it :biggrin1:here they are. The first is how we saw the cabinet in the used furniture store. My son immediately felt "it was the one" The second is our progress thus far. We have sealed it inside and are waiting a few days until it is well dried before installing the insulation. I'll update as we go.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

rbelcastro said:


> View attachment 45952
> View attachment 45953
> 
> Hi ,
> Some of you asked for picture of my progress. Whether or not you meant it :biggrin1:here they are. The first is how we saw the cabinet in the used furniture store. My son immediately felt "it was the one" The second is our progress thus far. We have sealed it inside and are waiting a few days until it is well dried before installing the insulation. I'll update as we go.


Good job! That will be a nice cabinet humidor.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

piperdown said:


> Good job! That will be a nice cabinet humidor.


Thanks Eric. We are having a blast.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

09FXSTB said:


> The interior dimensions of my cabinet are 24"x26"x30". The outside is bigger because of legs, tabletop, etc.
> 
> I use the Avallo Accumonitor 10-20, and I could not be happier. I have had it just over a year now, and it has worked flawlessly. I refilled the canisters last week, and I just now have opened my second gallon of distilled water. Thats right 1 gallon of water in a year. I attribute this to the fan timer, keeping the air moving.
> 
> ...


This

Hands down, I'd go with the Avallo Accumonitor from Cigar Solutions. Unlike the Oasis, the Accumonitor is a commercial grade unit; extremely well built. The sensor in them is hundreds of times larger than the Oasis and dead-on accurate. The ease of calibration and setting flexibility is unrivaled. The possibilities for expanding and configuring the system are endless. It's the only active humidification solution I would ever consider.

In contrast, the Oasis is basically a chintzy toy. The florist foam is intended to mold, which is a scheme to get you to keep buying the $20 cartridges every six months. About a third don't work out of the box, a third go down the day the warranty expires and a third work brilliantly, indefinitely.

Buy an Accumonitor.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Don! I'll check it out.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

rbelcastro said:


> Thanks Don! I'll check it out.


You won't regret it. I failed to mention that the Accumonitor is hand wired by one guy and 100% made in The UNITED STATES OF AMERICA! Each one comes thoroughly tested and guaranteed. Ron, the owner of Cigar Solutions is a GREAT guy, super knowledgeable on all aspects of cigars and also a member here.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi All, this show our latest progress, with the insulation installed. Sorry, the front view didn't turn out very well. The Spanish Cedar arrives Wednesday, but unfortunately I will be out of town untill next week. I hope to finish by the folowing weekend.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

Any updates? I must say I really like the look of this project.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Cigars>Rs said:


> Any updates? I must say I really like the look of this project.


Hi Brent. Thanks for asking. I should have some pictures this weekend as we have almost all of the Spanish Cedar finished. It's taken a bit longer than anticipated since we are working with an antique cabinet that is no where near square. It is coming along great and have targeted next weekend for completion. I'll post an update this weekend.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> View attachment 45952
> View attachment 45953
> 
> Hi ,
> Some of you asked for picture of my progress. Whether or not you meant it :biggrin1:here they are. The first is how we saw the cabinet in the used furniture store. My son immediately felt "it was the one" The second is our progress thus far. We have sealed it inside and are waiting a few days until it is well dried before installing the insulation. I'll update as we go.


Your son has a good eye. That baby has cigar cabinet written all over it. And surprisingly, quite masculine vs. what I picture to be the typical china cabinet. Nice find and good luck with the project. TCB


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> Your son has a good eye. That baby has cigar cabinet written all over it. And surprisingly, quite masculine vs. what I picture to be the typical china cabinet. Nice find and good luck with the project. TCB


Thanks Tom. Funny, that's exactly what he said when he saw it "Dad, this has humidor written all over it".


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> Thanks Tom. Funny, that's exactly what he said when he saw it "Dad, this has humidor written all over it".


Your son deserves a medal. Or a couple of boxes of aged cigars. You have two years to age them until he will be able to legally enjoy them. Plenty of time, brothers!


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> Your son deserves a medal. Or a couple of boxes of aged cigars. You have two years to age them until he will be able to legally enjoy them. Plenty of time, brothers!


LOL, Already have the Cohiba Edicion Diamantes in an unopend box that he wants to smoke on that occasion with big brother. Not sure how I feel about that....They just look so nice.....:dance:


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi All! We are trudging along.... Finally have the inside and door lined in Spanish Cedar. We are currently making sure everything is sealed properly and sone final trim touches. Shelves go in this weekend!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

rbelcastro said:


> Hi All! We are trudging along.... Finally have the inside and door lined in Spanish Cedar. We are currently making sure everything is sealed properly and sone final trim touches. Shelves go in this weekend!


Otay, I had my doubts, but now am forced to say, that's lookin' awesome!


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Otay, I had my doubts, but now am forced to say, that's lookin' awesome!


LOL, you and me both!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

rbelcastro said:


> Hi All! We are trudging along.... Finally have the inside and door lined in Spanish Cedar. We are currently making sure everything is sealed properly and sone final trim touches. Shelves go in this weekend!
> View attachment 46246


I officially want this! Rick you are amazingly handy! I don't know why you are being so modest, that thing looks phenomenal!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

CheapHumidors said:


> I officially want this! Rick you are amazingly handy! I don't know why you are being so modest, that thing looks phenomenal!


Don't be fooled by this fluffy flirtation, Rick. She just wants in your humidor!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Don't be fooled by this fluffy flirtation, Rick. She just wants in your humidor!


Hahaha you hit that nail right on the head Don!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

CheapHumidors said:


> Hahaha you hit that nail right on the head Don!


Whatever.

Women, Rick. They think they're so sly, when really, they're so obvious.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Whatever.
> 
> Women, Rick. They think they're so sly, when really, they're so obvious.


Oh I don't even pretend that I'm sly. My feminine whiles need some work, I'm a bit rusty


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> I officially want this! Rick you are amazingly handy! I don't know why you are being so modest, that thing looks phenomenal!


Ha ha...if it was a real closeup, you may feel differently! But, it will serve it's purpose...actually already has. We have had a blast!


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

You all crack me up! Love it!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Great work Rick. I like the fact that you were able to re-purpose an existing cabinet. :thumb:


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> View attachment 46246


Brother, that picture has given me priapism.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> Brother, that picture has given me priapism.


Ha Ha. Better go see a Dr. for that one....


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

pippin925 said:


> Great work Rick. I like the fact that you were able to re-purpose an existing cabinet. :thumb:


My thoughts exactly, well done sir. I look forward to future updates.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

This is gonna sound corny, but I think the cabinet looks happier. What a handsome unit. Are you keeping the Master lock I saw in the original pictures? And, what room is it destined for? Thanks. TCB


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> This is gonna sound corny, but I think the cabinet looks happier. What a handsome unit. Are you keeping the Master lock I saw in the original pictures? And, what room is it destined for? Thanks. TCB


Hey Tom! Thanks, I thought I saw it crack a smile as well. No, I took off the lock and it's hardware and patched the holes. I wanted the outside to look as original as possible. Now, I have debated replacing the current latch with one that locks, but have not decided yet. I have a finished basement, and the unit will go in a corner next to a table where we gather on occasion. I'll send a picture of the final placement. Shelves should be ready today, and I hope to finish this weekend. Thanks for asking!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Rick. Excellent. I knew that lock was gonna be history. :wave: When finished, you're gonna have quite the conversation piece, and eventual family heirloom to boot. Nice work. T.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great looking build. Can't wait to see the finished pics.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all. With mixed emotions, the project has been completed. Although very pleased with how the humidor turned out, I will miss the fun we had in working together on this. I appreciate all the encouragement we received on this. Having you all asking and commenting on the progress meant a lot, sincerely. The project came in at a bit under $600, with the most expensive part the Spanish Cedar, which was about $200. Most of the other stuff, excepting the cabinet, was of the nickel and dime variety...but it adds up! If anyone is interested you can pm me and I can give you the email of the person I bought the cedar from. I thought it was a pretty good buy. The first picture shows the humi as completed. The second shows how we are going to stock it and have it look. I wanted to go with a B & M look, just a bit smaller  Now, the ultimate test will be wheter or not it holds the humidity. It should as the single thing we spent the most time on was sealing. Now....I just need to stock it!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Very very nice, that came out great.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

This thread makes me cranky because that is 10 times better than any humidor I have in my house. I think next time my grandfather comes to visit we will have to embark on a grandpa, daddy, daughter humidor project.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> This thread makes me cranky because that is 10 times better than any humidor I have in my house. I think next time my grandfather comes to visit we will have to embark on a grandpa, daddy, daughter humidor project.


Ha Ha....Well Kayla, that depends if it holds the humidity. But, I highly encourage the project. My son was so proud of it it was well worth it. When grandpa comes over, have him bring one of his old pieces of furniture to transfigure.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

pippin925 said:


> Very very nice, that came out great.


Thanks Scott!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Man, I can't imagine the sense of pride and accomplishment you must be feeling, Rick. Simply outstanding!

Friendly word to the wise, though. I hope you put a switch on those lights, since *any *light will accelerate wrapper oxidation. If you plan on storing long-term, or especially aging, *all *light is our enemy. If there was a way to just have the light come on when the door opens (think refrigerator) that would minimize impact. Consider, you've already got a huge glass door allowing in light, so try to keep it as dark as possible.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

rbelcastro said:


> Ha Ha....Well Kayla, that depends if it holds the humidity. But, I highly encourage the project. My son was so proud of it it was well worth it. When grandpa comes over, have him bring one of his old pieces of furniture to transfigure.


I was thinking of going to the Habitat For Humanity Re-Store and seeing if they had any old cabinets. It's a great little shop and all of the proceeds go back to Habitat for Humanity. I've been there a couple of times and they usually have some pretty groovy things. Now I just have to find space in my house for it.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Man, I can't imagine the sense of pride and accomplishment you must be feeling, Rick. Simply outstanding!
> 
> Friendly word to the wise, though. I hope you put a switch on those lights, since *any *light will accelerate wrapper oxidation. If you plan on storing long-term, or especially aging, *all *light is our enemy. If there was a way to just have the light come on when the door opens (think refrigerator) that would minimize impact. Consider, you've already got a huge glass door allowing in light, so try to keep it as dark as possible.


Don, great points. When my son and I decided on lights (out of the mouths of babes) he said he wanted them on remote control. That way people won't stand looking at it with the door open like a refrigerator. So, the lights are on a remote control that we can press the button to turn them on then off. I probably should have said that earlier. Thanks for the compliments, definately proud!


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> I was thinking of going to the Habitat For Humanity Re-Store and seeing if they had any old cabinets. It's a great little shop and all of the proceeds go back to Habitat for Humanity. I've been there a couple of times and they usually have some pretty groovy things. Now I just have to find space in my house for it.


Darn, should have thought about that....... Quick question Kayla, My oldest loves the Sopranos and cigars(actually he is the one who introduced me to them). I was thinking of getting him a box of the CAO Sopranos. I see you smoked one. How did you find it?


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

rbelcastro said:


> Ha Ha....Well Kayla, that depends if it holds the humidity. But, I highly encourage the project. My son was so proud of it it was well worth it. When grandpa comes over, have him bring one of his old pieces of furniture to transfigure.


I was thinking of going to the Habitat For Humanity Re-Store and seeing if they had any old cabinets. It's a great little shop and all of the proceeds go back to Habitat for Humanity. I've been there a couple of times and they usually have some pretty groovy things. Now I just have to find space in my house for it.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

rbelcastro said:


> Darn, should have thought about that....... Quick question Kayla, My oldest loves the Sopranos and cigars(actually he is the one who introduced me to them). I was thinking of getting him a box of the CAO Sopranos. I see you smoked one. How did you find it?


Surprisingly I loved it! I was expecting it to be just a sub-par gimmick stick but it was very well constructed and had a great, full flavor. The only bad thing was the ash dropped a lot (in my lap).


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> Surprisingly I loved it! I was expecting it to be just a sub-par gimmick stick but it was very well constructed and had a great, full flavor. The only bad thing was the ash dropped a lot (in my lap).


Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks amazing, now I need to find a cabinet to do something similar. Maybe I will try and do it with my father in law.



rbelcastro said:


> Hi all. With mixed emotions, the project has been completed. Although very pleased with how the humidor turned out, I will miss the fun we had in working together on this.


Given the great feedback you have recieved this could easily be a side business for you and your son. You could turn out a few of these per year working at your own pace with your son and likely turn a decent profit in the process.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Cigars>Rs said:


> Looks amazing, now I need to find a cabinet to do something similar. Maybe I will try and do it with my father in law.
> 
> I would encourage it! If I can be of any help let me know.
> 
> Given the great feedback you have recieved this could easily be a side business for you and your son. You could turn out a few of these per year working at your own pace with your son and likely turn a decent profit in the process.


Well, it's not that good...Anyway, I couldn't part with any that I put together! :-|


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome work all around, from the original find to the finished product. Congrats! :tu


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Cigar5150 said:


> Awesome work all around, from the original find to the finished product. Congrats! :tu


Thanks Kevin. One final note, for a week the humidily level has been 68 on the top and 67 on the lovwer half. Though a littel higher than I like (65) it remains steady. If I open it, it drops briefly, but generally is back withing minutes. So, my biggest fear that it wasn't sealed correctly has been alleviated.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> Thanks Kevin. One final note, for a week the humidily level has been 68 on the top and 67 on the lovwer half. Though a littel higher than I like (65) it remains steady. If I open it, it drops briefly, but generally is back withing minutes. So, my biggest fear that it wasn't sealed correctly has been alleviated.


Hi Rick, would you be able to post what you did to seal the unit successfully? I am considering a similar project an effective seal is what I am most concerned with.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Cigars>Rs said:


> Hi Rick, would you be able to post what you did to seal the unit successfully? I am considering a similar project an effective seal is what I am most concerned with.


Hi Brent. I'd be glad to. After getting the unit we took out all unnecessary nails and such. I patched these with wood filler. Then we applied a good layer of polyurethene, and allowed that to dry for a week to make sure the smell was gone. We then went through and applied clear, odorless silicon caulk on any crack, joint and around the glass in the door. Then we insulated it with water resistant insulation, and again caulked all around with silicon. Then we lined the unit with spanish cedar, and sealed that with the clear silicon. It may have been overkill to use the caulk on the insulation, but we wanted to error on the side of caution. Finally, we applied weatherstrip compleately around the inside of the door, making a very tight fit...almost too tight, but it was the thinest I could find. My humidity has not changed a bit, other than after opening the door, since it was finished seasoning. The Heartfelt beads have been excellent. I hope that helps. If you need anything else please let me know.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> Hi Brent. I'd be glad to. After getting the unit we took out all unnecessary nails and such. I patched these with wood filler. Then we applied a good layer of polyurethene, and allowed that to dry for a week to make sure the smell was gone. We then went through and applied clear, odorless silicon caulk on any crack, joint and around the glass in the door. Then we insulated it with water resistant insulation, and again caulked all around with silicon. Then we lined the unit with spanish cedar, and sealed that with the clear silicon. It may have been overkill to use the caulk on the insulation, but we wanted to error on the side of caution. Finally, we applied weatherstrip compleately around the inside of the door, making a very tight fit...almost too tight, but it was the thinest I could find. My humidity has not changed a bit, other than after opening the door, since it was finished seasoning. The Heartfelt beads have been excellent. I hope that helps. If you need anything else please let me know.


Thanks Rick!


----------



## Cranial (Oct 29, 2013)

Rick,

I find your project motivational. Wonderful job! To be able to share this experience with your son must be special. I hope you both enjoy your humidor for years to come.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Cranial said:


> Rick,
> 
> I find your project motivational. Wonderful job! To be able to share this experience with your son must be special. I hope you both enjoy your humidor for years to come.


Thanks Hunter, I appreciate it!


----------

